
Ask HN: Why don't tech companies collaborate to fix the H1B and Startup Visa? - dineshp2
The big tech companies and organizations(including YC) have the legal,financial and political resources to bring about changes to the current H1B visa situation(which prevents the smartest minds from abroad entering the USA), and the Startup Visa which forever seems lost in the political process.<p>Why is it that even though all these companies and organizations have a common unambiguous goal, they are not actively working together to fix the mentioned issues? Why can&#x27;t they form some sort of platform to collaborate on these issues to speed up the introduction of the proposed legislation?
======
pyb
I'd say that they have in fact been collaborating on this, and reform failure
shows that all in all, they haven't got that much political weight.

